# 14ft Johnsen skiff.....I need more info



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to pick up a Johnsen skiff with a trailer this weekend.....it's a green hull with 3 bench seats. In the middle seat has storge and livewell. Is it a good boat? I like the shape.of the hull and looks float skinny. How well it pole?

Any body has any info on this? Pls help thank u


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

is it a good boat? in good condition yes, but most I've seen need alot more work then it's worth! So check it carefully!


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

I love mine, but i have the bass set up with pedistal seat up front live well and dry storage on either side with bench in the back. I planned on putting in decks and cutting out the boxes but now that i have fished it for year everything is well placed. really comfortable its like every spot is the perfect footrest no matter where i am fishing in the boat. as for how it poles...i dont have that much expierence, but can tell you it poles easier than my highsider, and way easier than a J16. and i dont have a platform. and my real world draft with 2 ppl and gear is 4".


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys....I'm picking the 14ft johnsen skiff tmr morning and looking forward to rig it as mini flats boat with new paint and add the mods to it.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2006)

Wear your kill switch and try not to run standing-up. Sharp bow entry for such a short boat causes it to bow-steer in rollers or boat wakes.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

Wear your kill switch and try not to run standing-up. Sharp bow entry for such a short boat causes it to bow-steer in rollers or boat wakes. 

yea that made me sit down real quick a few times!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Wear your kill switch and try not to run standing-up.  Sharp bow entry for such a short boat causes it to bow-steer in rollers or boat wakes.


Can someone explain this to me? First, what design characteristic does it posses that causes it to exhibit this behavior, I'm honestly not clear on what a sharp bow entry is. 

And I am going to assume that bow steering is the boat basically saying, "We are going this way, NOW!" Right?

I have a 14ft Johnsen, and I rarely have any issues of the boat deciding where we are going.

Steve


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bow steering is caused by the forefoot digging into the wave ahead of the boat
and being pushed off your intended course. Usually caused by having
the line of the keel carried too far forward on the hull before transitioning upwards.
Bow steering can be extremely dangerous in a following sea.
If the bow gets pushed too far off the line of travel it can cause the hull to broach.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2006)

Brett nailed it. 

I ran a Johnsen for two years. The boat was made to my specs by Jay White of Whites' Fiberglass in Groveland. For the price it was a great boat and I caught fish. However, it was extremely wet riding in windy weather. It was also too short in length to bridge waves on rough days so you got pounded and then soaked. But its' worst characteristic was it's tendency to violently turn 45 degrees ( or more ) when crossing a large boat wake or wave at just the wrong angle. I ran the boat standing-up, with a 30hp tiller and extension, and learned my lesson after a few close calls. ( These boats were never intended to be run standing and if you sit while driving you'll be much safer. )

I warned the guy I sold it to and highly recommended he wear a kill switch anytime the big motor was on. He might get knocked-out, bust his knees or break a wrist but at least he wouldn't get diced by the prop.

Once again, I loved my boat and actually named it the Whipass because, at the time, it was my answer to the HB.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just picked it.up and it's very cool classic looking skiff. I took it out on the lake with 20 mph winds and I had the motor in down 1st pin hole. It jumps up on plane instantly and rides extremely flat while running in very shallow water. U are right about the bow steer when hit the wakes. Hitting the waves made me sit my ass down and hold on and I get pretty nice spray from the waves. Then I had the motor trimmed up to 3rd pin hole with s.s cupped prop and it made a big difference in ride. It makes the bow of the skiff rides higher when running wide open throttle, cut through the waves much better and stay dryer. It's looks like a mini ecc lostmen. I have alots of plan for her soon.

Thanks for a great info.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Bow steering is caused by the forefoot digging into the wave ahead of the boat
> and being pushed off your intended course. Usually caused by having
> the line of the keel carried too far forward on the hull before transitioning upwards.
> Bow steering can be extremely dangerous in a following sea.
> If the bow gets pushed too far off the line of travel it can cause the hull to broach.


That is what I was thinking it was. And I can see the design in the hull that would cause it to happen. I also see the same design in a fair amount of skinny water skiffs on the market. I am wondering if they all exhibit the same handling traits or not. 

And I am with Snooky on this one, my setup is a 9x9 prop attached to a 25 Evinrude, and on the second pin, the bow does have a fair amount of lift to it. I do a lot of "skipping" across the crests, granted, I get soaked, but at least it goes mostly where I point it. 

Steve


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

What is Max Rated hp for a 14ft Johnsen skiff?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a '79 model. Max rated at 25HP


----------



## chris_rosende (Dec 13, 2010)

> Wear your kill switch and try not to run standing-up.  Sharp bow entry for such a short boat causes it to bow-steer in rollers or boat wakes.


This was the first boat I ever owned. Great little skiff, but it can be dangerous. It does bow steer so watch out for quartering seas. I used to call mine the crankbait because the bow would literally dive under water in rough seas. My suggestion would be to keep the weight off the front and youre good.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Question, on topic to the bow steer issue. I was killing some time at work today on the Ankona website, and it looks like the SUV and the Native both posses a similar design trait, the keel running nearly all the way forward before it heads upwards. Do they exhibit a similar behavior? I'm simply just curious, not at all trying to knock the Ankona boats. I would run an SUV in a heartbeat if I could afford it. 

I like having all the information I can on things, and now that I can see the design that would cause the problem, I just wonder how common it is. 

Steve


----------

